# Toshiba MD13Q41 TV Problem



## Richard_vmt (Aug 13, 2007)

I acquired a 13" combo tv/dvd which only receives up to channel 13. There is no menu access on the set but acess is from the remote. I have ordered the correct remote and am hoping it is simply set wrong in the antenna/catv switch. However, by using a universal remote I am able to switch to channels above so far as the set displaying the channel numbers but no reception. I am using an known good amplified antenna. 
Additionally when I try to change the channels using the up/ down selector on the set front, I am able only to select channels three and four. An additional click produces a blank screen with the word Line, another click blank screen and Game, third click DVD, the it opens the DVD mode. Reception on those two channels is ok and DVD works well.
I have looked at the owners manual and find no reference to Game or Line. The manual does say no channels above 13 can be the catv selector--but I am pessimistic since I am able to select them with the universal and yet no reception.
This set was built in 2005 and is probably entirely programmable. Does anyone know what might be wrong or service entry codes? I foresee one possibilty is the tuner. Thanks for any help possible.


----------



## Ben1220 (Jun 14, 2007)

although this is not a computer problem, it could be resolved if knowlagable people discover this post so I have decided to bump it as it is right down on the last page


----------

